# N. Korea launches long range missile ...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

So, N. Korea officially told Barack Obama to f*ck off. Of course Obama told them basically he wasn't going to stop them. So.... N. Korea now has a successful long range missile that can reach Alaska, Hawaii or California... loaded of course with a nuke.

Way to go Barack! I can't wait for Iran to follow next... :smt023


> *N. Korea launches rocket, defying world pressure*
> 
> SEOUL, South Korea - North Korea defiantly carried out a provocative rocket launch Sunday that the U.S., Japan and other nations suspect was a cover for a test of its long-range missile technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Let's see what obama does before you start criticizing him. Seems like nobody here wants to see the guy succeed. Truly a sad day when people want to see their president fail, even if they didn't vote for him. And this thread ought to be about N. Korea's ambitions if it's going to be fruitful discussion, otherwise it'll spiral down to a roast of obama like it seems so many other threads in this section do.

Anythings better than Bush's axis of evil, "I'm gonna ostracize you guys and hope that'll make you come around". You'd (i mean you in a plural sense, not going after you js) have to be dumb as pigshit to think that'd work in this day and age, let alone what the consequences may be of failed foreign policy. A look at the last 8 years ought to give you an idea of what that failure looks like. It's an empty, pitiful policy thats simple in implementation and gives sound false security to those who like the idea of ignoring a problem. An easy job for Bush to accomplish.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm willing to give obama a chance to dig his own grave. he has been pushed and now he must step up to the plate. if he backs down and does nothing then he will just prove to be what I voted against. he better throw a knockout punch before we end up taking one.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, here's what's going to happen...

The United Nations will send a nasty letter...sanctions.... blah, blah, blah...

Barack Obama will do nothing, other than ...well, nothing. He'll say that is was the wrong move on their part, look really serious and point his finger/hand like Bill Clinton use to do...and that's about it.

As for the last 8 years... As for North Korea, well, they sure as hell didn't launch a missile capable of carrying a nuclear warhead hitting the US under Bush's watch.

Now, Do I want Barack Obama to fail... With his lack of experience that's already set in stone. North Korea just proved that point. (along with his at home "Spend your way out of debt" strategy) Just wait until North Korea sells their missile technology to... oh I don't know.... IRAN! After all, they now have enough enriched uranium to build their own nuke and anyone with the brain the size of a pea know that they are doing just that.

Oh, I don't view Barack Obama as my president... I see him as nothing more than a Liberal/Marxist puppet.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

js said:


> Well, here's what's going to happen...
> 
> The United Nations will send a nasty letter...sanctions.... blah, blah, blah...
> 
> ...


I think obama will need a hug once he gets back from his trip.

W


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

more like a swift kick in the ass.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Waffen said:


> I think obama will need a hug once he gets back from his trip.
> 
> W


well, at least I live on the east coast... far away from the "now" NK threat. :smt023

At least Russia and China are somewhat sane... Kim jong il is a nut. :buttkick:


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> Let's see what obama does before you start criticizing him. Seems like nobody here wants to see the guy succeed. Truly a sad day when people want to see their president fail, even if they didn't vote for him. And this thread ought to be about N. Korea's ambitions if it's going to be fruitful discussion, otherwise it'll spiral down to a roast of obama like it seems so many other threads in this section do.
> 
> Anythings better than Bush's axis of evil, "I'm gonna ostracize you guys and hope that'll make you come around". You'd (i mean you in a plural sense, not going after you js) have to be dumb as pigshit to think that'd work in this day and age, let alone what the consequences may be of failed foreign policy. A look at the last 8 years ought to give you an idea of what that failure looks like. It's an empty, pitiful policy thats simple in implementation and gives sound false security to those who like the idea of ignoring a problem. An easy job for Bush to accomplish.


LOL! This is priceless... you call for giving your obamessiah a chance, then launch into some senseless tirade about President George W. Bush.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

js said:


> well, at least I live on the east coast... far away from the "now" NK threat.


And I moved from East to West. :smt107


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> And I moved from East to West. :smt107


Well, you're in CO... you'll just get the left over radiation. I think they have pills and lotion for that kinda thing now... You'll be fine.  :smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

as for a response....

tumbleweed

It's a real burden being right 99.99999999999999999% of the time. Now I'm reading that Obama is changing his policy on Iran. Basically giving a thumbs up to a middle east nuclear arms race. Someone needs to bitchslap him into reality.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, it goes against common sense to argue with the guy at the "delete" button :mrgreen: , but I'll take a stab at it anyway.

Obama has only a few options. He can say "oh well", and cave (not likely). He can use the "consensus" he has with Japan, China, and Russia and impose sanctions (most likely, and not terribly useful.) Or he can use force. Invade, strike, blockade. It's just not going to happen. We've got a full plate with the two wars we're slogging through now, and piling on a third isn't a good plan. The most powerful nation on the planet doesn't have many options. NK knows it and acted accordingly.

I'd personally love to hear that some unnamed force quickly and silently went in and destroyed the whole operation, but I've been watching too much of "The Unit" too. :smt033


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Osama only wants to talk things out. He is a gutless socialist that is going to lead the greatest country in the world on the path of destruction if we dont come to our senses, get involved, and get these liberal pinheads out of office. America needs to wake up, turn off the tv, and get involved before its too late.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I expect you Obama lovers think it was appropriate for him to bow to the Saudi King. If I had any doubts about him that would have been the straw that broke the camels back.

I did not have doubts though, I have realized for some time he and his cronies want to destroy what so many have fought and died for through the years.

I believe he is a closet muslim that has an agenda very few US Citizens will like when it becomes clear as their eyes finaly open up.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

The lets just give the guy a chance arguement is illogical. No one in their right mind wants the President of these here United States to fail in doing a good job for us. Where we are divided is in our definitions of what a good job is. UN style puffing and bluffing doesn't make it for me and historically achieves nothing. That is what he will do and it will accomplish nothing good. He already did it. Had his chance to take action prior to the launch or allow an ally to do so and he didn't.

Really gotta give NK credit though. They picked the perfect time to pull such a stunt. In the middle of the European love fest and group grope not a chance in Hades that Obama would risk ruffling any feathers over this even if he had wanted to. Crafty lil bastids those North Koreans.

No, the reason this kind of thing makes so many of us mad is because we know what the main purpose of the President is and it ain't hope and change. When you and I vote we are electing the most powerful man/women in the world responsible for insuring the safety and security of our nation. A 6 star General if you will. I want my Commander in Chief to be logic based and tempered but also to have a large set of brass ones when the need arises. Walk softly and carry a big stick says it best. My problem with Obama as it was with Clinton is that they simply don't have it in them.

Give the guy a chance? What has he done or said to make you think he has a chance of getting it right? I want him to successfully govern correctly but not to successfully govern us into ruin.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> ... Had his chance to take action prior to the launch or allow an ally to do so and he didn't.
> ...


What action was that?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

MLB said:


> What action was that?


Well, there are a number of things Mr. Obama could have done...

First and most important would have been... Not telling NK that he wasn't going to do anything if the missile was launched. Well, our dipshit for a President had Robert Gates tell the world that very fact. 


> *Gates: U.S. Not Prepared to Respond to North Korea Missile Launch*
> 
> *The defense secretary told "FOX News Sunday" that the United States can do nothing to stop North Korea from thumbing its nose at the international community by test-firing a long-range missile. *
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/fir...-prepared-respond-north-korea-missile-launch/


Number 2, Tell North Korea that any missile fired over international or allied waters would be shot down...

Should I continue?

It seems our President was to busy acting as a mere subject rather than the most powerful leader in the world. Bowing to a Saudi king while rogue countries are test firing long range missiles that can reach America... isn't very "Leader" like.

[yt]ZoJtoOqdvxo&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

:box:
You know all this world political stuff is well and good, BUT, the real problem is right here at home. Does anybody remember his statement about the price of gas. He thought four plus dollars a gallon was fine. He was just a bit concerned that it went up so quickly. What we have here is social engineering of YOUR LIFE! He and his buddies want you in little cars that they aprove of and fewer of them to boot. What about Cap and Trade? What do you think it is going to do to your standard of living? I really am begining to think that he is deliberately spending our country in to bankruptcy to level the world playing feild at your expence and standard of living. The guy doesn't have the training to do the job in the first place and his head is full of crazy ideas on how the world should be with out any real understanding of how things really are. My only hope is that some of those stooges in the House and Senate will wake up and get cold feet. This present Government does not reflect the true base feelings of the people it is supose to represent. I truely believe that there will be a huge CHANGE in 2010 that will cut this all off at the knees. People don't pay that much attention to government till it starts to hurt them. Well by the time the next election cycle rolls around I think we all will be really pissed off....even the Oblunder huggers as there cost of living slowly goes to hell in a hand basket. This administration will do NOTHING to curb the cost of energy. This country runs on energy and if you don't supply it with more drilling and more refining it will choke and die. I have no problem with other energy sources and yes we need to choose one and work toward it while still maintaining what we have. It doesn't matter how much STIMULUS MONEY you throw at it! No alternitive energy source can be brought on line fast enough to fill the widening gap of what we need and will need to maintain our society at its current level. You my friends are gonna pay BIG for his CHANGE! Like he said.....everybody's gotta have some skin in the game....and he wants to *RUB YOU RAW!*
I DON'T WANT TO LIVE IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY!
.....and that is exactly were the SOB is taking us!!!:smt097

end of rant..........


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> The lets just give the guy a chance arguement is illogical. No one in their right mind wants the President of these here United States to fail in doing a good job for us. Where we are divided is in our definitions of what a good job is. UN style puffing and bluffing doesn't make it for me and historically achieves nothing. That is what he will do and it will accomplish nothing good. He already did it. Had his chance to take action prior to the launch or allow an ally to do so and he didn't.
> 
> Really gotta give NK credit though. They picked the perfect time to pull such a stunt. In the middle of the European love fest and group grope not a chance in Hades that Obama would risk ruffling any feathers over this even if he had wanted to. Crafty lil bastids those North Koreans.
> 
> ...


I agree.

The Presidency is not for those who need on the job training. His inaction to this point (maybe things will change) shows his inexperience and another reason he should still be in school and not in the White House.

W


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

JS is right, we could have shot it down. (I kind of like the idea.) But we would have to be prepared to accept that shooting down a "telecommunications satellite" over international waters would likely be considered an act of war. Maybe three is a charm.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

MLB said:


> JS is right, we could have shot it down. (I kind of like the idea.) But we would have to be prepared to accept that shooting down a "telecommunications satellite" over international waters would likely be considered an act of war. Maybe three is a charm.


Shooting unknown payloads over allied waters could also be considered an act of war. And even if they did consider it an big enough offense to start a war, what are they going to fight it with? We would've just shot down one of their only ballistic missles, and after 50 years of their economy in the toilet, I doubt they'd be able to keep any kind of ground war going for more than a week. They're not likely to get any help, either. Considering their actions upset Japan, one of the most pacifist countries in the world since WWII, international backlash probably against the US would have been a handslap at worst.

KG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Shooting unknown payloads over allied waters could also be considered an act of war.


For Japan perhaps. Let them shoot it down.



kg333 said:


> And even if they did consider it an big enough offense to start a war, what are they going to fight it with? We would've just shot down one of their only ballistic missles, and after 50 years of their economy in the toilet, I doubt they'd be able to keep any kind of ground war going for more than a week.
> <snip>
> KG


I see. It's a good thing too, because the economic powerhouse of Afghanistan and the military might of insurgents with car bombs in Iraq have been keeping us busy for years.

I wonder why NK was such a PITA in the late 60's... :smt083


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

MLB said:


> I see. It's a good thing too, because the economic powerhouse of Afghanistan and the military might of insurgents with car bombs in Iraq have been keeping us busy for years.
> 
> I wonder why NK was such a PITA in the late 60's... :smt083


If you had payed more attention to the part you <snip>ped, I mentioned NK wasn't likely to get help. The former governments of Afghanistan and Iraq both fell in weeks, and the guerrilla warfare that has continued has been supported by terrorist groups operating out of neighboring countries, frequently for religious reasons. Korea lacks that religious background, and no longer has the heavy communist support from outside the country it had in the '60s.

In short, to answer your rhetorical question, because they had backing from Russia. :smt083

To make it clear, I'm not saying war with Korea is something to be sought. I just find it unreasonable to allow a country, run by a power-hungry dictator, that is still technically at war with one of our allies, and that has been attempting to obtain nukes to fire ballistic missiles under the guise of "satellites" over yet another ally of ours. If they get pissed about having their missile being shot down, I don't think they really have the option to do much about it.

KG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

kg333 said:


> If they get pissed about having their missile being shot down, I don't think they really have the option to do much about it.


That assumes they're going to act logically.

If they continue on their trend of going off the handle when ever their abilities are questioned, who knows what they'll do. Couple that with the big unknown of who's in charge over there after little Kim's probable stroke a few months back, and any response they have toward a percieved agression is a big question mark.

A couple of million of determined but under fed soldiers could be a big head ache for South Korea.

:watching:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

kg333 said:


> If you had payed more attention to the part you <snip>ped, I mentioned NK wasn't likely to get help. The former governments of Afghanistan and Iraq both fell in weeks, and the guerrilla warfare that has continued has been supported by terrorist groups operating out of neighboring countries, frequently for religious reasons. Korea lacks that religious background, and no longer has the heavy communist support from outside the country it had in the '60s.
> 
> In short, to answer your rhetorical question, because they had backing from Russia. :smt083


That's certainly a good point KG. It just seems to me that we've (the USA) been a bit too dismissive about how easy it will be to defeat these small countries. Strike and move away is one thing, but strike and hold is an entirely different problem.



kg333 said:


> To make it clear, I'm not saying war with Korea is something to be sought. I just find it unreasonable to allow a country, run by a power-hungry dictator, that is still technically at war with one of our allies, and that has been attempting to obtain nukes to fire ballistic missiles under the guise of "satellites" over yet another ally of ours. If they get pissed about having their missile being shot down, I don't think they really have the option to do much about it.
> 
> KG


From most of those criteria, Iran should be on the receiving end of some force too. I worry about that more than NK.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> I expect you Obama lovers think it was appropriate for him to bow to the Saudi King. If I had any doubts about him that would have been the straw that broke the camels back.
> 
> I did not have doubts though, I have realized for some time he and his cronies want to destroy what so many have fought and died for through the years.
> 
> I believe he is a closet muslim that has an agenda very few US Citizens will like when it becomes clear as their eyes finaly open up.


Personally I don't like the idea of the American President bowing or any other submissive gesture to anyone. I really don't have an opinion about the closet Muslim thing but it sure did look like he knew what to do didn't it?

I have many times said I do not like the way this country is being run. I didn't like the way "W" did it either so Obamaphiles cannot use the Bush bomb in retaliation. Obama is on the fast track to killing off what little Americans have to hold on to.

My father was a WWII and Korean War vet. I am almost happy that he is not here to see what is happening. People like him of what I have called the greatest generation since the founding fathers went through the Depression just to get old enough to go to wars. Then come home after their "job was done" and built this country to a powerhouse never seen before in this country since it's beginning. The payment we give these great men and women is this? Anyone that thinks things are great and Obama is the best thing since sliced bread you are slapping every one of these people in the face.

Every American that has worked, fought, and/or gave their lives to push this country forward if they are not already gone have to be dying inside seeing the mess we are in now. Funny thing is though you talk to some of these old people and they will just say "It's been rough before - Roll up your shirt sleeves and get to work fixing it. WE did, not it's your turn". From the founding father till on. WE are letting them down. There is nothing to be happy or proud of today. Say the American President needs a chance. The world is giving it to him. It's time to get to work and fix it. Not ass kissing people that your grandfathers would have bitch slapped.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

MLB said:


> That's certainly a good point KG. It just seems to me that we've (the USA) been a bit too dismissive about how easy it will be to defeat these small countries. Strike and move away is one thing, but strike and hold is an entirely different problem.


Fair enough, especially when there's several small countries we're involved in.



MLB said:


> From most of those criteria, Iran should be on the receiving end of some force too. I worry about that more than NK.


Yeah, me too...especially from the mention above that there were Iranian personnel assisting with this launch.

KG


----------

